# Australian Citizenship



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to know what questions does DIAC ask the person whom I would give details of, for my Citizenship application. The person who has known me for more than 1 year.

Also, can I apply for my Citizenship offshore and then give the Citizenship test onshore? Also, I guess I can travel to Australia still while my Citizenship application is getting processed as I would have my PR. Any benefits of applying onshore than offshore?

How much time does it take from the date I have lodged my application to get it granted. I realise that once you have been granted Citizenship, you can apply for Australian Passport even though you would attend the Citizenship Ceremony after 2-3 months time.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Alex997 (May 26, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know what questions does DIAC ask the person whom I would give details of, for my Citizenship application. The person who has known me for more than 1 year.
> 
> ...


 You are deemed a permanent resident up until you complete the citizenship ceremony although your application could be approved much before to it.
Unless,you become a citizen (by attending the ceremony) you cannot apply for a passport.


----------



## Alex997 (May 26, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know what questions does DIAC ask the person whom I would give details of, for my Citizenship application. The person who has known me for more than 1 year.
> 
> ...


 Also,you *MUST* be in Australia,when the decision on your application is made.You are able to apply while you are overseas but need to be in the country when the application is decided.If you stay overseas,a decision will be delayed till you return.


----------



## kateblankett (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi I'm reading your post here, it's quite interesting. I guess this is the reason why my uncle's citizenship was delayed cause he went back to the philippines


----------

